# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Bác nào có công thức tính puly nhiều cấp không ?

## CBNN

Chào cả nhà , em đang cần gia công một cặp  puly nhiều cấp theo những tỉ lệ mong muốn  mà chỉ sử dụng 1 sợi dây đai để chuyển đổi tốc độ giống như hộp số máy tiện . ...  sai số tính toán có thể bù bằng cách tăng đưa cho căng dây đai (khoàng cách nhỏ ) .

cụ thể là em muốn làm 3 cấp 1/5 , 1/3 , 1/2 .  đã có được cặp đầu tiên là D1= 65mm , D2= 13mm .  

hình minh họa là cặp puly gỗ của một bác trên trang rchobby365.com chế

----------


## duonghoang

--- Tập tính toán đi chứ chú, mở Excel ra nhập mấy đường kính cơ bản, kích thước dây đai, khoảng cách tâm 2 buly... vào là đc chứ gì.

----------

CBNN

----------


## Tuấn

Bác làm 1 cặp giống nhau, rồi lộn phộc một chiếc lại là được rùi  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> Bác làm 1 cặp giống nhau, rồi lộn phộc một chiếc lại là được rùi


vậy chỉ dc tỉ lệ  1/A , 1/1 , A/1 bác ui .

----------


## CBNN

> --- Tập tính toán đi chứ chú, mở Excel ra nhập mấy đường kính cơ bản, kích thước dây đai, khoảng cách tâm 2 buly... vào là đc chứ gì.


cần công thức để nhập bác ui , sáng giờ em viết viết vẽ vẽ hết 3 tờ A4 rùi mà chưa xong .

----------


## CKD

Hic.
Tỷ số truyền dây đai ảnh hưởng bởi chu vi bánh đai. Mà chu vi bánh đai ảnh hưởng bởi đường kính bánh đai.

Vậy tỉ số truyền phụ thuộc vào tỉ số giữa 2 đường kính hoặc bán kính.
Tất nhiên nếu xét đúng & đủ thì còn vài thông số nữa. Nhưng vớ bộ truyền đai thì vậy là đủ. Vì thực tế luôn khác với lý thuyết do có trượt giữa dây đai & bánh đai (trừ đai răng)

----------

CBNN

----------


## Tuấn

> cần công thức để nhập bác ui , sáng giờ em viết viết vẽ vẽ hết 3 tờ A4 rùi mà chưa xong .


Ừ nhỉ, em nhầm hì hì. Vậy bác thử thế này xem nhá. Vì đoạn dây thẳng giữa các bu ly là bằng nhau, nên tổng các đoạn cong các tâng cũng bằng nhau ( đại khái thế )

Gọi bán kính bánh bên phải, trên cùng là a, giữa là b và cuối à c thì bác có ( a + 5a )x3.14 = ( b + 3b )x3.14 = (c + 2c )x3.14 hay 6a = 4b = 3c.

Vậy nếu bán kính cái trên cùng có tỷ số truyền 1/5 là 10 thì cái giữa có tỷ số truyền 1/3 là 60/4 = 15 và cái dưới cùng là 60/3=20. Các bánh đối diện sẽ có bán kính là 50, 45 và 40 gì gì đó.

Bác kiểm tra lại nhé, em ngồi bấm bậy chưa chắc đặt số đã đúng, dưng mà nếu em chế cháo thì đại khái nó vậy

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Hic.
> Tỷ số truyền dây đai ảnh hưởng bởi chu vi bánh đai. Mà chu vi bánh đai ảnh hưởng bởi đường kính bánh đai.
> 
> Vậy tỉ số truyền phụ thuộc vào tỉ số giữa 2 đường kính hoặc bán kính.
> Tất nhiên nếu xét đúng & đủ thì còn vài thông số nữa. Nhưng vớ bộ truyền đai thì vậy là đủ. Vì thực tế luôn khác với lý thuyết do có trượt giữa dây đai & bánh đai (trừ đai răng)


nếu chỉ làm 1 tỉ số truyền thì ko có vấn đề , nhưng em muốn làm 3 cấp mà cùng xài chung dây đai , vậy nó còn liên quan đến chiều dài dây đai và khoảng cách tâm puly như bác DuongHoang nói .  
Nếu không quan tâm đến điều này thì sẽ phải làm tăng đưa cho motor rất lớn (nếu ko tính đc thì cũng phải chịu như thế  )

----------


## CBNN

> Ừ nhỉ, em nhầm hì hì. Vậy bác thử thế này xem nhá. Vì đoạn dây thẳng giữa các bu ly là bằng nhau, nên tổng các đoạn cong các tâng cũng bằng nhau ( đại khái thế )
> 
> Gọi bán kính bánh bên phải, trên cùng là a, giữa là b và cuối à c thì bác có ( a + 5a )x3.14 = ( b + 3b )x3.14 = (c + 2c )x3.14 hay 6a = 4b = 3c.
> 
> Vậy nếu bán kính cái trên cùng có tỷ số truyền 1/5 là 10 thì cái giữa có tỷ số truyền 1/3 là 60/4 = 15 và cái dưới cùng là 60/3=20. Các bánh đối diện sẽ có bán kính là 50, 45 và 40 gì gì đó.
> 
> Bác kiểm tra lại nhé, em ngồi bấm bậy chưa chắc đặt số đã đúng, dưng mà nếu em chế cháo thì đại khái nó vậy


cám ơn bác , em sẽ vẽ rồi đo thử .

----------


## CKD

Nếu tỷ số truyền không cần chính xác lắm (muốn chính xác thì phải căng lại dây đai? Thì cũng chẵng quá khó.. do liên quan đến hình học nên lát tính xem sao. Giờ ôm mobi nên chẵng làm gì nhiều được.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì em quên mất đoạn chéo nó có khác nhau tẹo, em vẽ thử thì thê này :



Chu vi của dây đai lúc này khác nhau tẹo, từ trên xuống dưới lần lượt là 185, 188 và 191. Nếu bác tăng chỉnh bên bánh to thì độ căn chỉnh cũng ít thôi ợ

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Lấy tỉ số 65-13 làm mốc thì.. tỉ số từ 4..1 như sau
64-16
60-20
54-27
41-41

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Muốn cụ thể & chính xác hơn thì
- buley là tự xử hay đi mua.
- dây đai dự dùng là loại nào và chu vi bao nhiêu?
- khoảng cách tâm dự định bao nhiêu?

----------


## CBNN

hehe ra rồi cám ơn bác Tuấn và bác CKD nhiều lắm lắm !
cơ mà bác CKD tính như thế nào vậy ? 
cách của bác Tuấn tính sai số lớn hơn chút . 
kết quả đo của bác Tuấn 


còn của bác CKD

----------


## CBNN

puly tự xử hoặc mang đi gia công theo ý mình chứ kiếm mua không có anh ui , dây đai thì tính mua loại màu nâu nâu vàng vàng trong máy may họ xài đó ah!

mục đích là cho em này

----------


## CBNN

do kích thước dây đai mua dc loại nào xài loại đó nên lỗ tâm sẽ quyết định sau khi ....căng dây đai và đánh dấu .

----------


## CKD

Cách tính thì lập phương trình quan hệ hình học (cộng trừ nhân chia căn bình phương đủ cả), sau đó là quan hệ tỉ số truyền. Rồi giải thôi.
Sau đó chọn kết quả gần đúng.

----------


## Mr.L

cái mâm cặp còn cái nào ko anh ^^

----------


## CNC FANUC

D1+D2=78(65+13)
D2/D1=1/5
Cặp tiếp theo
D3+D4=78
D4/D3=1/3 
Cứ vay giải phương trình bác muôn bao nhiêu cặp tỉ số truyền bao nhiêu cũng được

----------


## duonghoang

> puly tự xử hoặc mang đi gia công theo ý mình chứ kiếm mua không có anh ui , dây đai thì tính mua loại màu nâu nâu vàng vàng trong máy may họ xài đó ah!
> 
> mục đích là cho em này


--- Wao bộ này đẹp quá, cái chống tâm ko có bộ quay tịnh tiến ra vài hả chú CBNN?

----------


## emptyhb

Quả chống tâm xinh xắn quá

----------


## hung1706

hehe gửi bác cán bộ cuốn sách đọc giải trí  :Big Grin: 
http://kienthuccokhi.blogspot.com/20...khi-tap-1.html

Đọc chơi vậy thui chứ bác kiếm cái đồ án kỹ thuật nào đấy thiết kế hộp giảm tốc dùng đai thang rồi áp công thức vào mà tính  :Big Grin:

----------

